# what you thank



## CatFish (Feb 25, 2013)

dose it look like it needs a few more days . 8 wks in now


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks just right for my liking. But I like a Sativa type high. Not much on Couch Lock.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2013)

yummy..what strain?..looks like maybe another week...Do I see clear in ther?...I sometimes will take the top at this stage and let the lower go another week and take it:aok:...really depends on what type high ya after my friend..

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Giver a few more rotations of the sun pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 26, 2013)

It,s white castle  8 to 10 wks flower. but this one going early. the other 4 are on track.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

Rip it...she'll finish nicely on the Hanger !

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

:yeahthat::icon_smile:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 1, 2013)

I like 4u's advice, as this is what I do, but its all in which type of high you like! I personally like mine 60% amber for that narcotic couchlock blood pressure lowering anxiety killing buzz, but everyone is different. Thats why they make chocolate and vanilla!


----------



## CatFish (Mar 1, 2013)

yep i waiting till sunday to chop em.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2013)

:lama:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 1, 2013)

I like differing types of highs for certain times of day, different situations and maybe something stellar stashed away for special occasions . . . I choose strains and harvest times so that I get a nice spectrum of all the varying perceptions and effects - whether it's time for business, party time, or time to go night night.  Everybody experiments and chooses their own favorites.  That's why cannabis is the best psychoactive substance on the planet . . . it's a very individual experience

So uhhhhhh . . . YES, definitely chop and smoke ASAP, looks great !! :fly:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> yep i waiting till sunday to chop em.


 
 No Man,,ya gotta chopem now,,or Im gonna hop over and chewem all up like a Weedhopper.


----------



## CatFish (Mar 2, 2013)

Man yall come over and can do the trimming


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

can I keep what I trim?


----------



## CatFish (Mar 4, 2013)

Ohh man too late I cut and trim till 1am monday morn:guitar:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2013)

I knew it. Smoke report when ya get it dryed or cured,,or both.


----------



## surfinc (Mar 5, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Giver a few more rotations of the sun pilgrem
> 
> BWD



:yeahthat:


----------



## jayismyson (Mar 11, 2013)

But I like a Sativa type high. Not much on Couch Lock.


----------



## miami28cobra (Mar 12, 2013)

i liked this site but you guys really need to learn how to spell or go back to 2nd grade...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

miami28cobra said:
			
		

> i liked this site but you guys really need to learn how to spell or go back to 2nd grade...


 
How about ya kiss our ace!!!!!:smoke1: And find another forum ifen ya dont like our grammer.This is a GROW SITE,,not a School of Grammer and proper English.


----------



## CatFish (Mar 12, 2013)

miami28cobra said:
			
		

> i liked this site but you guys really need to learn how to spell or go back to 2nd grade...



wel use rednkes cant spell so what how u ike me now 
so what i cant spell but i here to learn and help ppl not spell


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

Ill have ya know,,,I passed the 2nd grade. Twas the 3rd grade that gave me so much trouble. 
Me thinks thats where I learned how Jack and Jill went up the hill,,to fetch a pale of Moonshine.


----------

